

A 21-Year-Old Stanford Kid Got $30 Million, Then Everything Blew Up - Hawkee
http://www.businessinsider.com/inside-story-of-clinkle-2014-4?fb_action_ids=10152365998689204&fb_action_types=og.recommends&page=1

======
jesusmichael
Of course he did...

